# NY State Speeding Ticket



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

My friend was driving through NY the other day and was pulled over by a NY state trooper. She was going 80 in a 65. He gave her a ticket, in which she either has to plead guilty and then they tell her what she owes, or plead guilty and go to court to fight it. Does anyone have anymore information I can give her to help her out? She just doesn't want to get screwed and have to pay a $500 ticket. Thanks alot.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

"...She was going 80 in a 65. ... She just doesn't want to get screwed and have to pay a $500 ticket. " .[/QUOTE]

Huh?[-X


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

She lives in MA so she can't just go to court...it's kind of a 4 hour drive.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

Which would be worse, paying the fine or driving four hours? 
I found the below on http://www.nysgtsc.state.ny.us/spee-faq.htm
So she could pay from $90 to $300. Which does she have more of, time or money?

For *non-commercial vehicles*, the fines and possible prison sentences are:

*Speed **Minimum fine **Maximum fine **Possible prison time*
up to 10 mph over $45 $150 none
more than 10 mph over - 
less than 30 mph over $90 $300 not more than 15 days
more than 30 mph over $180 $600 not more than 30 days
inappropriate speed $45 $150 not more than 15 days
Fines increase if your are convicted of more than one speed violation in 18 months. License is revoked for 3 convictions in 18 months. Fines may vary for speeding in school zone or restricted highway. Fines are doubled in work zones.


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry about that last post. It was a table before I hit "Post". You should be able to get the idea, if not, use the link to the web site.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

She needs to decide if the time out there is worth it as an investment to keep her driving record clean, or as clean as it was when she woke up that morning....


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

Ok thanks for that info I'll let her know!


----------



## LenS (Nov 9, 2004)

badogg88 said:


> She lives in MA so she can't just go to court...it's kind of a 4 hour drive.


The ticket cost is minor when compared to the high surcharges that the insurance will hit her with for the next 7 years as a reminder of her "sins". Probable damages in insurance surcharges over that time likely are in the $1K-2K range.

I do believe that NY will share that info with RMV and see to it that she gets duly screwed here for her transgression.

Fighting it is a crap shoot vs. a "sure thing".


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Just pay it. I did (Town of Riga, Monroe County). There is no "consideration" in NY...a judge in Batavia lost his gig back in the beginning of the eighties for attempting adjustments...(it was not possible for a PO to alter the cite...only the judge could...since this instance, even they can't [well, mostly...you get the idea])

Bottom line: the citizen was speeding, so pay. If a citizen can't afford the drive/time off work, etc, then don't break the law.

I don't:blush: !


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Not a cop but I would go in there and act as surly as possible...when the judge speaks...yell something like:

"I'm out of order!? You're out of order! This whole fcuking court's out of order!"

as loud as you can....and if you are not wearing pants, sometimes that helps too!

Your other options are to go to court and "fight" by being nice and see what happens...

or

just pay the thing if you were speeding...you were speeding, right?



badogg88 said:


> My friend was driving through NY the other day and was pulled over by a NY state trooper. She was going 80 in a 65. He gave her a ticket, in which she either has to plead guilty and then they tell her what she owes, or plead guilty and go to court to fight it. Does anyone have anymore information I can give her to help her out? She just doesn't want to get screwed and have to pay a $500 ticket. Thanks alot.


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

Jail time for speeding in NY, wow, we should get that here.


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

Tell her she should slow down ! lol.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

popo said:


> Jail time for speeding in NY, wow, we should get that here.


:lol: Yeah... good one Popo, but it would be nice though

The courts in MA don't sentence people to jail for A&B's, domestics, violent crimes. Sexual crimes get minimal time or probation. The legislature can't agree on a piece of OUI legislation. Jail time for speeding, you'll never see that in this state until we get some more conservative judges.


----------

